# Other Animals > Other Pets >  Update on reptile room new crested geckos

## Frogking

I picked up two sub adult female crested geckos yesterday here is the set I came up with.  Their in a 18x18x18 exo terra.  5.0uvb (flame crested geckos)



angel plant


foliage plant





I placed plants inside cork bark














late last night

----------


## Amy

Very nice!! Looks like they enjoy their new home much more than the plastic cup LOL

----------


## Frogking

thanks I hope they enjoy it to .  I added a water bowl magnet ledge today



I will also be adding some bamboo

----------


## Frogking

hey guys made a few updates since last week added some new things to my crested gecko setup.


I added two ledges one with water and one with food

----------


## DogRetepCow

Very nice. I have some questions if you don't mind, as I'm new to vivariums:

I see that the one plant is in a pot at the right of the cage, but how do you keep the other plants in place? And the ones on the sides of the walls-are they taped to the walls or something? What are those magnets that hold the food and water bowls on the glass? That's pretty cool. And what are those vines that twist around each other? real or fake? And how do you keep them in place?

----------


## Amy

I absolutely adore crested geckos!!  I WILL own a pair of those one day!  Your viv looks amazing.  I love the magnetic bowl of water, I think I will get one of those for my next viv!

----------


## Frogking

thanks dude I have about 4 different setups with live plants.  Only one is a planted viv.  Its to basically save time if your not planing on making soil substrate and filter system for a planted viv.  the pots stay in place on their own.  I have 4 fake plants(plants on sides that stick to glass)  The ledges you should be able to find at any large pet store.  Its a ledge with a detachable bowl with the easy magnet works great.

here are two ficus trees on the left and one on the right both in pots





If you want to plant your trees you can do something like this





I have a overly planted viv for my red eye tree frogs it a little harder to maintain.

----------


## artes

Awww!  I love the geckos and the red eyes!  Amy, I think these forum people are giving us way too many ideas for pets.

----------


## Frogking

thanks

----------


## Amy

> Awww!  I love the geckos and the red eyes!  Amy, I think these forum people are giving us way too many ideas for pets.



HAHAH I totally agree!! I actually first saw those when I picked up my new gray tree frogs, their previous owner had 2 new crested geckos, they are sooooooo cute.  Now seeing them here again, I just love them!!

----------


## Don

How long does your Crested Gecko Mix last in the bowl?
   I have been only providing small amounts with a side of Mango or Banana baby food and the Mix dries up in a day.

   We have a Flamed Crested and they are so cute.

----------


## Frogking

thats about right the food only last for about 1 day maybe two. I leave it empty and at night put some in as this is when the crested gecko's comes out and hunts.

----------


## Don

Thanks for the reply.  I only put in a quarter size mound of the food since I give him crickets most nights.

----------

